# Doing my bit for foreign relations



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

On a very recent trip to Normandy I had 2 occasions to help out a couple of fellow motorhomers.
The first was at Pegasus Bridge museum where upon pulling up onto the rear car park I noticed an oldish French hire van with its bonnet up and a set of jump leads by the side. Well you don't need to speak brilliant French to see what his problem was !. Turns out he had phoned the hire company who said a they had dispatched a mechanic 4 hours ago!. I was amazed that nobody else had offered assistance or that the French gentleman had not asked for help from the many other vans or cars around. 
So I gave him a jump start and he was so pleased he tried to pay me. When I refused he insisted on giving me a bottle of red wine and drove off with a wave looking much happier than when I had first arrived.
The following week we were sat in the sun on the grass behind our van at the aire at Forges les Eaux. A German van pulled into the space next door and tried to hook up to the electric point. Turns out it was his first trip to France and he did not have the required adapter. I lent him my spare reverse polarity wired adapter as this was quite safe on his German van with double pole switches. He returned a minute later with 3 glasses and a bottle of schnaps insisting we had one with him. As he spoke very good English we enjoyed a drink and chat.
The following morning we awoke to find he had left early but left my adapter on our step with a couple of neatly wrapped chocolates as a further thank you.
I was only too happy to help and just hope they both spread the word that the British are not all that bad after all :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Trevor


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Well done. That's how it should be.


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

Well done and what a brilliant set of stories. 

it just shows that you reap what you sow

karen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is basically why we make the effort to wave to fellow motorhomers.  

It helps keep the spirit of cameraderie alive, and means we are that bit more likely to help each other when necessary, or simply get chatting when we meet.

Nice to spread the word abroad as well. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am liking you muchly, wanna move in next door???? I am Scottish person that qualifies as foreign according to greeni!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Helping out*

Hi

Touch wood, I have never needed the assistance of others whilst I have been overseas with the motorhome.

I think I have posted this tale before though.

One Christmas - I think it was 1998, I was en route to Austria for Christmas with a coach. It was the 23rd December and about 1900 in the evening. A few miles from the hotel, (our first night there), we broke down.

The coach was on a hill, hazards flashing, when an Austrian car stopped to assist. He took me to the hotel where I explained what was happening. The mystery man, then returned to the coach, using his car as a shuttle service to bring passengers to the hotel. The forty odd people on the coach had been travelling since leaving the overnight hotel in the morning. The hotel owner did the same with his car, so, whilst the coach was still in limbo, the passengers could freshen up and have dinner.

The hotel owner then phoned the local mechanic at home and after a lot of greasy hands, the coach was up and running. No one would take a penny from us, but they did stay for a drink or two.

I think that "looking after each other" seems more comon plae whilst overseas.

Russell


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Excellent, but then again the British I feel are naturally helpful. I believe the people of the Camping, Caravanning and Motorhome community are the one most likely to uphold the traditional values.
But I understand what you mean. I hope I get the opportunity to strengthen European Community relations when I go to France in July. Wearing my favourite Sebastien Chabal top speaking a smattering of Deutsch.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm quite often stopped by foreign tourists as I shop in Oxford. I enjoy helping them but have a quiet titter about the things they say.

A couple of examples. Standing right under Carfax Tower I was stopped by Norwegian couple with a map and asked where Carfax Tower was. I pointed up and said that was it only to be met by disbelief: " Is that all ?"

Well Madam, you'd hardly expect the Leaning Tower of Pisa now would you ?

An American couple stopped me outside M&S and asked me where the town centre and the shops were. I explained that this was the town centre and, as for shops, what you see is what you get. 
Again, amazement and " You mean we've come all this way for this ?"

Well there you go, if you cross the Atlantic expecting to see Oxford Street in Oxford I guess you're bound to be disappointed !

G


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

I think that the majority will do unto others as they would like to be treated.
I had an occasion in Crete to make something for a family who had recently lost the head of their family. When we delivered the item they wanted to pay, so I pointed to the two commendations on the wall signed by King George and said they are payment enough. The commendations are for the assistance given to commonwealth soldiers trying to escape Crete during the Nazi occupation, assistance was given despite the danger to himself or his family. They have not forgotten the past and nor should we, all of us need to stand together in times of need, past , present and future. The rewards are not really the sharing of a drink or a couple of chocolates but of the friendships made and the peace of mind one aquires at these times.
Trevorf, may you always encounter like minded people and the enjoyment they bring.

Best regards Rob.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

trevorf said:


> On a very recent trip to Normandy I had 2 occasions to help out a couple of fellow motorhomers.
> The first was at Pegasus Bridge museum where upon pulling up onto the rear car park I noticed an oldish French hire van with its bonnet up and a set of jump leads by the side. Well you don't need to speak brilliant French to see what his problem was !. Turns out he had phoned the hire company who said a they had dispatched a mechanic 4 hours ago!. I was amazed that nobody else had offered assistance or that the French gentleman had not asked for help from the many other vans or cars around.
> So I gave him a jump start and he was so pleased he tried to pay me. When I refused he insisted on giving me a bottle of red wine and drove off with a wave looking much happier than when I had first arrived.
> The following week we were sat in the sun on the grass behind our van at the aire at Forges les Eaux. A German van pulled into the space next door and tried to hook up to the electric point. Turns out it was his first trip to France and he did not have the required adapter. I lent him my spare reverse polarity wired adapter as this was quite safe on his German van with double pole switches. He returned a minute later with 3 glasses and a bottle of schnaps insisting we had one with him. As he spoke very good English we enjoyed a drink and chat.
> ...


Interesting that .............. Helping out our fellow man ...

It helps the person who receives the assistance in a practical way
And it helps the person who gives the assistance in making the giver feel good about himself.

Of course Shakespeare first sussed this when in Merchant of Venice
when he wrote one of my favourite quotations

Quote

The quality of mercy is not strain'd,
It droppeth as the gentle rain from heaven
Upon the place beneath: it is twice blest;
It blesseth him that gives and him that takes:

Endquote

Well done on spreading a little happiness


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Why is it that the friendly wave to a passing motorhomer seems to stop abruptly as you leave the French channel ports - unless it's another Brit of course?

Is it just that there are so many over there that you'd never get both hands on the wheel at the same time if you carried on doing it?

Harry


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Why is it that the friendly wave to a passing motorhomer seems to stop abruptly as you leave the French channel ports - unless it's another Brit of course?


Well we had plenty of waves from French & German vans on our recent trip.

Remember though that many vans in France are hired (look for the extra company logo's with telephone numbers) so maybe these ones do not know about waving.

Trevor


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

*Hand wave*

Following on from the helping hand thread I live in Hungary and use the van daily as I do not have a car. I this time of the year the place is heaving with motorhomes. I wave to one and all but have only had the wave returned to me twice, once was a Finnish van and the other Swedish.
Waz


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Not a motorhome story, but I hope you enjoy it.

We hired a caravan in Ireland and had stopped at a campsite at a village called Camp (sic) on the Dingle. We'd done all the things we dearly miss with the Murvi (corner stays, water carrier, wastemaster) when, just after dusk, a largish party of Irish turned up with a hired tent that they had never before erected. They got in a terrible mess - none of the poles were colour coded, and there were no instructions. So, having tented for many years in a variety of designs, I went out to help them. It was blowing a gale, so, knowing the habit of canvas to impersonate a parachute, after I had put the frame together, I got the tallest of the party to hold onto the ridge pole while the rest of us put the canvas over the frame, tied up and pegged down really securely. It was a bit hairy, especially in the dark, but we succeeded. Then, out of one of the cars came some whiskey, which we proceeded to enjoy and toast King Billy and King James.
After quite a lot of carousing, a pitiable voice came from inside the tent - 'Can I let go yet?' The poor fellow was still hanging onto the ridge pole, believing that one more gust of wind, and he'd be across the Dingle Peninsular.

I quite agree with all that has been said above. I've had more fun from that story over the past twenty years, especially with Irish acquaintances, than all the anguish I experienced while trying to salvage the start of their holiday.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I met my German pen pal whilst travelling in 2004. 

We had pulled up to an aire in Leucate Plage and they approached us thinking we were irish. Rosie collects Euro's on collection cards and wanted irish versions of the euro in exchange for german ones. I explained we were English but it was the start of an intermittent but enduring conversation. 

Until they spoke to us (the previous english people ignoring her) she had not spoken English in around 20 years. Her English was great but we had just as much conversation with Mani (her husband who had not a word of English - it was all sign language and laughing about motorsport (michael shumacher and food!!).

We celebrated her 50th birthday with her and Mani at the aire in Leucate (champagne breakfast, beer lunch and vodka tea - I was very merry that day out on the kayaks on the mediteranean :wink: ) and learned to disco dance - they used to be German champions. What a fantastic time was had by all. 

Would heartily recommend conversing with ones fellow traveller.


----------

